# Citronella Spray Collars



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

O.k........ it took me a long time to make some kind of decsion about how to handle Ricky's over barking. I believe that positive conditioning is what will work long-term, but it is very hard to keep consistent around here since I'm not the only one home with the dog and there are times I'm out. (yes, I have a life sometimes...... lol)

We've talked about all kinds of sugg'ns and training advice for barkers, but I just wanted to post in a new thread about how the citronella spray collar has been working for us - so far.

Once our next door neighbors moved and new ones moved in, I became very conscious of Ricky's annoying bark at anything that moved or made a sound. This new family has younger kids, under 3, and they make all kinds of noise as do their toys. I forgot about those loud Fisher Price toys!! lol

I got the collar and it has been working VERY well. Ricky hates the spray of citronella. It doesn't hit him in the face, but rather in front of him so he gets a good sniff of it which can be unpleasant. The collar doesn't pick up every sound, but after a good, sharp bark or two, it will spritz. I dont' keep it on him all day, not recommended, and never for the night as I don't think that's safe (though his 6-7 a.m. barking drives us nuts!!). 

I've always thought it was slightly cruel to use this type of collar, but I see how it works and it's really like a good clap of the hands or a splash of water from a bottle that we all think isn't so bad a way to curtail the barking. It stops him in his tracks and he has learned to avoid barking at every little thing. I almost always say 'ssssshhhhh/quiet' when I can and reward the silence. What was very hard to do was correcting him when I was on the phone, in the bathroom, doing laundry elsewhere in the house and he'd go ballistic outside where it bothers everyone else around. 

Now we know how smart our Havs can be, right? Ricky has made the connection between that collar and the spraying so when he doesn't have it on, he'll sometimes enjoy a good bark session or two. Little bugger..... lol

I have to admit that we are really enjoying this method so far. The first few days I felt sorry for Ricky, thinking he would "change" and no longer be his true self. Well, I know now that just ain't gonna happen. He will simply, hopefully, be a little quieter self, that's all. eace: 

Has anyone else tried the spray collar?


----------



## EMarie (Apr 11, 2007)

No, but I put a stop to the barking a different way...I tought them the word quiet...it took a while but they figured it out. when they would start barking at nothing I would say quiet and if they did not stop I would put them in their kennel, when they stoped barking for a second I would say "good quiet" and let them out and have a party...I don't use treats to train... and after about 2 weeks of this they soon learned what quiet meant..If someone comes to the door I allow a few barks then say qiet other than that I don't like barking and neither do my neighbors...They do learn quickly and will catch on fast...In fact I use kennels for a lot of training, and no they do not hate them, In fact I can tell them to kennel up when we are leaving and they run right into them. So don't worry about they hating the kennels, not one of my four do...Good Luck.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

That is how we were/are training our dogs too. Ricky knows the command 'quiet' and they are treated or simply highly praised when they listen. Our problem was when Ricky is outdoors playing with Sammy and then the neighbor's dog starts to bark, or he hears a truck down the road, or a police siren, or the kids down the streets shouting in their yard... you get the idea. 

I would go out every time and say 'shhh/quiet' and once he was, which was usually within a bark or two, I'd repeat the command in a pleasant voice and praise, then try to distract him with play or coming indoors. 

It's a LOT of work that way and wasn't working too badly, but very tiring for me and frustrating when hardly anyone else in the family was doing it that way. It wasn't consistent and we've been doing this since March ! 

I guess I just had enough and needed some help. LOL I find it much more peaceful and more pleasant and Ricky still gets a ton of attention and loving and there's nothing wrong with barking sometimes. It's the insistent, annoying barks that had to stop.

True that I've never wanted to crate him or Sammy as part of training, but might be something I can do and see if it helps. Thanks.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Well, when you guys get if figured out PLEEEZ let me know cause I've got one of the barkiest, yipiest maltese on the planet!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:ear: We have this problem with Vinnie sometimes.Of course,being a herding dog doesn't help!He loves to bark and chase at the cars/trucks/motorcycles that go by on 3 sides of us he can see.He also barks at people(strangers)and things like that.I thought long and hard about different things to help.I bought the "barksolver" from PetEdge.For Vinnie--no.My neighbors have a shock collar for a hunting-type dog---no.I think I may look into a citronella collar for Vin.Thanks Marj.:biggrin1:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

My next door neighbor had 4 American Eskimo dogs for awhile (now only 2) and they would bark incessantly. They both worked and never took the dogs for a walk, so I think they were crazy bored. Anyway, after animal control came and seized the dogs once and the got literally hundreds of neighbor complaints (not from me - I'm a dog lover and the noise doesn't bother me since I have young kids who are WAY louder), he tried the citronella collars. They didn't work though - his dogs were very persistent barkers and would bark until the collars would empty out. I guess they learned that eventually, they could "outbark" the collars. But maybe they would work better with a less persistent dog...

Jane


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

It is true that these collars don't work for all dogs and aren't 100% efficient. I read they are about 85%. I took a chance. They aren't cheap either, but I needed the extra help and it's still working very well for us. Ricky has learned that with the collar on, he won't get sprayed if he only gruffs or growls in play. A bark might even be o.k., but do a shrill bark and the spray goes off. 
I think it's the same idea as us spraying them with a water bottle, but at least with this they dont' learn to fear us or get nervous seeing us coming.

This way I'M not the bad guy, the collar is. lol AND we still say 'quiet' and 'good boy' and all that praise when he is quiet. He definitely knows the collar is the cause of the spray, little bugger. Too smart! But hey... it still works! lol

Crazy boredom is a definite recipe for destructive and terrible behavior. Those dogs have it in them to bark and it's been self-rewarding. Too bad.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I have friends that have dogs that bark all the time. One is a beagle one is a sheltie and the other is a mini poodle. The beagle's mommy has tried everything on the market. He will bark even with a shock collar, the monitor that makes the noises only the dogs respond too, etc. She has pretty much just given up. He was a rescue and has some major issues. She is the one who also swears by the dog communicator so maybe she can help him!

The sheltie's mom just knows what sets him off and will remove him from the situation. He has a high herding instinct and is a brillant dog but he can't calm down around high energy dogs, especially when they are doing agility! She has tried many things and he is generally a good dog. He is just wired that way!

The poodle's mom has the citranella and it does work however, the dog does know when the collar is on and when it isn't. She actually tried a shock collar at first. Then she put it on her throat and felt what it was like. I had to follow suit and I would recommend that be a last resort by any means! Lets just say if I wore that thing I wouldn't talk again!

Marj, I think each dog is different and you have to try it out. Just make sure he is monitored when wearing any of the devices!

Amanda


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh yes, Amanda, Ricky is always watched when that collar is on. You're right, some dogs are wired a certain way and it's very difficult to get them to change. We figured if we let this go much longer, it would only get worse and we'd be at our wits' end. It was pretty bad and not at all pleasant for our neighbors. Now, Ricky sits on the deck, watches what goes on in other yards if he can see and isn't all hyper and barking orders at everybody!! lol


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Marj, that is very interesting. I did not know something like that even exists. I might look in to that for Lily just while she is outside. She too barks at anyone who walks by, if a neighbor dog barks, or a neighbor pulls into their driveway. How much are they??
Laurie


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Laurie, the one we bought, by Multivet, was on sale at $50 instead of $70. It comes with a can of the oil and a battery for the collar.

http://www.multivet-inter.com/eng/

It's called "Aboistop" at the site, but they only show the collar for bigger dogs at $120.

Here's a link to their article on barking problems : http://www.multivet-inter.com/eng/behavior/meder/barking.html


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks Marge, I will show it to hubby to see what he thinks. I would only want to use it on her outside or maybe inside when we are expecting company!! 
Laurie


----------

